# Hindi : homeless



## GamblingCamel

I read online that "bin jamin" in Hindi means without land/homeless.
Is that true?  Or perhaps it's a very loose poetic interpretation. Please advise. 
Also I'd like to see the words written out in Hindi script if that's possible.


----------



## bakshink

'Bin/binaa' means without which most certainly has Indo-Iranian origin. "bin tere" without you, "Bin baadal barasaat" Rain without clouds etc. Faylasoof or Punajbigator or BP will be able to throw more light on it. Zameen again is not a true hindi word but 'bin- zameen' will mean without land. Hindi word for landless is "bhoomi rahit".

बिन-ज़मीन, भूमि-रहित


----------



## GamblingCamel

bakshink said:


> Zameen again is not a true hindi word but 'bin- zameen' will mean without land. Hindi word for landless is "bhoomi rahit".
> बिन-ज़मीन, भूमि-रहित



Why is ZAMEEN not a true hindi word? 
And is the "Z" sound often transliterated in Western languages as "J"?

What do BHOOMI and RAHIT mean individually?


----------



## panjabigator

'Zameen' _is_ a Hindi word, but I think what Bakshink is suggesting is that it's not the "pure" Hindi word, i.e., Sanskritic etymology.  I believe the word comes to Hindi from Arabic, but regardless, it's a Hindi word.  (this whole idea of "pure" and "true" words boils down to an etymological importance assigned to the word and its respective language.)

Some Hindi speakers pronounce /z/ as /j/, though this is prescriptively incorrect.  

"Bhoomi" means "land" and "rahit" means "without."


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Homeless as the title of the thread suggests is : be-ghar...

I wonder if this is used in Hindi too, maybe it's just Urdu...


----------



## BP.

panjabigator said:


> 'Zameen' ...  I believe the word comes to Hindi from Arabic...


From Persian.



> "Bhoomi" means "land" and "rahit" means "without."


Thank you for teaching me at least one new word gator.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Homeless as the title of the thread suggests is : be-ghar...
> 
> I wonder if this is used in Hindi too, maybe it's just Urdu...


 Sure! This is quite common in both! In fact, I’d say *be ghar* would the best way to render _homeless_ into Urdu and Colloquial Hindi. 

Landless can mean two things:

1)Not owning the land you live on though you may still have a roof over your head.
2)Not having a state that you can call your home / land = stateless.

But *be ghar* can also mean you are stateless when used as a metaphor. 

BTW, as a word, بھُومی _bhoomii_ is used in Urdu too with the same menaing that PG presents above.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

As others have said, the most common word in Hindi for "homeless" is बेघर _beghar_. In fact, the Delhi Government issues "Beghar cards" to homeless people.


----------



## bakshink

Yes  बेघर _beghar is the right word for homeless, it should be written as be-ghar _ बे-घर. _ 'bhoomi rahit' will be used for landless farmers.
_


----------



## GamblingCamel

bakshink said:


> Zameen again is not a true hindi word but 'bin- zameen' will mean without land.





flyinfishjoe said:


> As others have said, the most common word in Hindi for "homeless" is बेघर _beghar_. In fact, the Delhi Government issues "Beghar cards" to homeless people.



Returning to BIN ZAMEEN, does it mean "without land" or "without home"?
And how commonly is it used in actual Hindi conversation?


----------



## bakshink

I have never heard it being used in Hindi as such, though it may not be wrong but will certainly be odd to use it. While speaking or writing about the people who don't have land to cultivate or house to live, it will be said "Ve log jin ke paas khetii karane ke liye zameen nahii.n hai aur rahane ke liye ghar nahii.n hai" etc.


----------



## BP.

I was browsing through the papers and the word _bee khaanamaa.n_-بے خانماں- caught my eye. It means homeless in Urdu as well.

Similarly, who's lost their house (to a natural calamity etc) would be _khaanmaa.n bar baad_-خانماں برباد- lit:'house gone with the wind'.


----------



## panjabigator

*Moderator Note: Barbaad conversation continued here.
*


----------



## flyinfishjoe

GamblingCamel said:


> Returning to BIN ZAMEEN, does it mean "without land" or "without home"?
> And how commonly is it used in actual Hindi conversation?


It literally means "without land." I've never actually heard it used before, but I don't think it is necessarily wrong. However, I think the most used term for landless in Hindi is भूमिहीन _bhūmihīn_ which comes from Sanskrit.


----------



## Faylasoof

Apart from the suggestions above we can also consider these:

 اَوارہ or اَوارہ گرد  means a vagrant / of no fixed abode / tramp / homeless (but have other meanings of  profligate / debauched / dissolute .)

 Similarly, there is خانہ بدوش (literally, house on the shoulder) = of no fixed abode. But this means more like _nomad_  and not quite _vagrant / homless_. 

 Other words of some relvance are: دور افتادہ  and سرگرداں , but both more like nomadic rather than homless in the sense of not having a roof over the head. It may be a matter of choice too!

 But  نگهرا निघरा _ni-ghar__aa_ is the same as _homeless_, however it is now hardly used. Instead بے گھر  is a lot more common.


----------



## Hindi

"bin jamin" का शाब्दिक अर्थ तो यही है : भूमिहीन 
लेकिन एक अन्य अर्थ में इसे प्रयोग किया जा सकता है : बे-गैरत यानि स्वाभिमान रहित
या
आधार रहित आधारहीन


----------



## panjabigator

यािन, baseless (आधारहीन) या without pride (स्वाभिमान रहित)?

इस्से 'भूमिरहित' भी कह सकते हैं?


----------



## Hindi

जी नहीं ! आधारहीन या स्वाभिमान रहित को भूमिरहित नहीं कह सकते !


----------



## bakshink

Hindi said:


> "bin jamin" का शाब्दिक अर्थ तो यही है : भूमिहीन
> लेकिन एक अन्य अर्थ में इसे प्रयोग किया जा सकता है : बे-गैरत यानि स्वाभिमान रहित
> या
> आधार रहित आधारहीन



आधार रहित आधारहीन- aadhaar-rahit or aadhaarhiin is baseless for e.g. 'accusation'

aapkii soch 'or' aapkii raay' aadhaar-rahit hai
or
us par jo ilzaam lagaaye gaye hain ve sab saraasar aadhaar-rahit hain.


----------

